# CWM not flashing zips properly



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i noticed the latest cmw does not seem to want to flash any of my zips properly. is this a known issue?

for example: i created a theme in the UOT kitchen and it took me 4x flashing it to get it to work. whats the deal?


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> i noticed the latest cmw does not seem to want to flash any of my zips properly. is this a known issue?
> 
> for example: i created a theme in the UOT kitchen and it took me 4x flashing it to get it to work. whats the deal?


I had that problem the other day. I used Titanium to back everything up, then I flashed back to stock (using the Charge.pit file to repartition it) and started over.

No problem flashing right now. It kept saying that something wasn't mounted properly, but it wouldn't let me unmount anything to re-mount it either.

*edit* also, you might want to change your title to CWM (or ClockworkMod). I'm sure it was a typo, but when people do searches, they are less likely to find this since there is a typo.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

it seems you have to mount data & system before you flash in recovery. might be a UOT issue but ive never had this before.

im new to the charge, how come we do not have an official clockwork recovery that i can flash from rom manager?


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

To flash a backup, the system has to be unmounted, but CWM doesn't get the job done. While in CWM, use ADB to unmount, then the backup will install flawlessly.

adb shell umount -l /system

Did the trick for me ;-)

Saw it posted elsewhere, was very glad it worked. Didn't want to redo everything just because I had played around with the CM7 test build(which is very smooth.. Hope they get the RIL issues sorted soon).


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

fixxxer, maybe you should've investigated a little before switching from the T-Bolt? I did, just to know what I was getting into. The Bolt definitely had a more solid development community, but I loved the Liberty ROM on DX, and having a TBH supported device again is very nice. So, I know who I'm dealing with here and trust them!


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Raziel36 said:


> fixxxer, maybe you should've investigated a little before switching from the T-Bolt? I did, just to know what I was getting into. The Bolt definitely had a more solid development community, but I loved the Liberty ROM on DX, and having a TBH supported device again is very nice. So, I know who I'm dealing with here and trust them!


im not complaining about the charge, i just asked why there isn't an official cwm available via rom manager.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> im not complaining about the charge, i just asked why there isn't an official cwm available via rom manager.


That would probably be a question better directed to Koush. It was the same way for the Fascinate. Not sure if it is the same way for all Samsung phones.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

landshark said:


> That would probably be a question better directed to Koush. It was the same way for the Fascinate. Not sure if it is the same way for all Samsung phones.


i may go ahead and PM him.


----------

